# FORDMIKES'S Memory Lane/AA Want list!



## fordmike65 (Apr 24, 2018)

Unfortunately, I can't make out there, but I know many of you will. Hoping some of my fellow Cabe members will be so kind as to keep an eye open for me on some parts & bikes I'd be interested in. I have a couple buds who will be there & can take care of shipping items for me if that helps. I really appreciate the help! Mike

36 or 37 Colson tank






Commander/Imperial stem




Smooth top Delta Torpedo Hornlite




Delta Mouse light





Any nice 36-37 Single, double & straight bar Colsons





*THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 24, 2018)

Also looking for any nice prewar ladies bikes. We're overbooked over here, but I'll MAKE room for a special lady! Thanks!


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 24, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Also looking for any nice prewar ladies bikes !




.....Hmmmmm


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 24, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Unfortunately, I can't make out there, but I know many of you will. Hoping some of my fellow Cabe members will be so kind as to keep an eye open for me on some parts & bikes I'd be interested in. I have a couple buds who will be there & can take care of shipping items for me if that helps. I really appreciate the help! Mike
> 
> 36 or 37 Colson tank
> View attachment 794569
> ...



I thought you were going to make this hard--so just the easy stuff huh Mike! I got a feeling if any of this stuff does pop up the pass through fee might be a little stiff! V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 24, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> I thought you were going to make this hard--so just the easy stuff huh Mike! I got a feeling if any of this stuff does pop up the pass through fee might be a little stiff! V/r Shawn



I'm used to paying "California Prices", so it's ok!


----------

